# Ayso, 3pters



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

is Ayso from Puerto Rico the best 3point shooter in the world
sure he is shooting from closer but he takes a lot of them from NBA range and he isnt that good at mid range anyway
but threes? damn!
i think an NBA team can use him


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Actually it's Ayuso and yes, he is from Puerto Rico. I don't know why any team in NBA would want to have him, he's like a poor man's Devean George (only with a great shot from 3pt line)...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Actually they said he was from Brooklyn.
Haha most of Puerto Rico isn't actually from PR. 

Arroyo is from Texas.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Ayuso was really hot in the WC.I'm sure there are lots of better shooters though.The international teams usually have at least one guy like Andrew Gaze who can stroke that 20 footer almost like a layup.A guy like Novak from Wisconsin would kill if you had a weak team that needed him to score a lot.

I don't know that Reddick would have made the USA team,but if you put him on a team where you have four great players on the floor it would be a nightmare for the defense.You go out on him and open up space for guys like Howard and Brand in the paint or our Big Three and Paul to penetrate.He would probably be happier than a kid on christmas just thinking that he'd have more space to shoot than he's ever seen in his life.


----------



## ArrǒУǒ (Aug 28, 2006)

But I think in Ayso there is too much individualistic heroism,this is one reason for their lost which shouldn't be ignored.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

He was on fire in Indy too. I wouldn't say he's the best but he's among the them when he shots like he did this tourney.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

hes just in a hot rhythm. just wait till NBA defenders get ahold of him. he'll be bricking those in no time.


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

ayuso was greati also think apodaca is nba material to ,I think they deserve an invitation to training camp with any team tehy surely can meke some temas there, ayuso could be great for the suns, heats,for example, and apodaca could make the utah jazz, timberwolves,philadelphia or kings . this are just examples , the sonics will be good fit for both


----------

